# Logitech G HUB on Linux?



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm a Linux user and recently purchased a keyboard from Logitech that uses RGB software. Although the RGB part of it isn't a priority for me I would like it to at least "light up" to the default blue so that my keys are lit in the dark. I can't seem to find any code for this to run in Terminal. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## GoldenX (Jan 18, 2020)

Maybe this can help?








						GitHub - SebiTimeWaster/G213Colors: A Python script to change the key colors on a Logitech G213 Prodigy Gaming Keyboard
					

A Python script to change the key colors on a Logitech G213 Prodigy Gaming Keyboard - GitHub - SebiTimeWaster/G213Colors: A Python script to change the key colors on a Logitech G213 Prodigy Gaming ...




					github.com
				




Another option is to save the settings on a windows installation.


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Jan 18, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Maybe this can help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I tried that (meaning I tried the other option) but when I boot back to Ubuntu everything disappears. Gonna need the script. Thanks again for providing it.


----------



## programming freak (Mar 5, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> Maybe this can help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is there another program to change the color on linux for G513


----------



## GoldenX (Mar 5, 2020)

programming freak said:


> is there another program to change the color on linux for G513











						GitHub - MatMoul/g810-led: Linux led controller for Logitech G213, G410, G413, G512, G513, G610, G810, g815, G910 and GPRO Keyboards
					

Linux led controller for Logitech G213, G410, G413, G512, G513, G610, G810, g815, G910 and GPRO Keyboards - GitHub - MatMoul/g810-led: Linux led controller for Logitech G213, G410, G413, G512, G513...




					github.com
				



Google gave me that.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> GitHub - MatMoul/g810-led: Linux led controller for Logitech G213, G410, G413, G512, G513, G610, G810, g815, G910 and GPRO Keyboards
> 
> 
> Linux led controller for Logitech G213, G410, G413, G512, G513, G610, G810, g815, G910 and GPRO Keyboards - GitHub - MatMoul/g810-led: Linux led controller for Logitech G213, G410, G413, G512, G513...
> ...


+1: I use this to change the LED colors on my G513.

This is the script I have for setting up my keyboard in case you care:

```
#!/bin/bash

# Set all keys to a light blue.
g810-led -an 1490E1

# Set fkeys and WASD to white.
g810-led -gn fkeys ffffff
g810-led -gn arrows ffffff
g810-led -gn functions ffffff
g810-led -kn w ffffff
g810-led -kn a ffffff
g810-led -kn s ffffff
g810-led -kn d ffffff

# Set the num-pad to a light yellow.
g810-led -gn numeric FFE600

# Set top numbers to a light green.
g810-led -kn 0 51FF83
g810-led -kn 1 51FF83
g810-led -kn 2 51FF83
g810-led -kn 3 51FF83
g810-led -kn 4 51FF83
g810-led -kn 5 51FF83
g810-led -kn 6 51FF83
g810-led -kn 7 51FF83
g810-led -kn 8 51FF83
g810-led -kn 9 51FF83
g810-led -kn 0 51FF83
g810-led -kn "-" 51FF83
g810-led -kn "=" 51FF83
g810-led -kn "tilde" 51FF83

# Set group modifiers and indicators to purple.
g810-led -gn modifiers C955FF
g810-led -gn indicators 0FFF00
g810-led -kn numlock 0FFF00
g810-led -kn scrolllock 0FFF00
g810-led -kn capslock 0FFF00

# Set backspace, escape, and delete red.
g810-led -kn "delete" FF5555
g810-led -kn "backspace" FF5555
g810-led -kn "escape" FF5555

g810-led -c
```


----------

